# HD or FHD anti-glare



## sai_geek (Sep 20, 2012)

I am confused whether to go for HD or FHD anti-glare  on Dell Inspiron 15r special edition.
I basically need a screen that would be better for *working longer hours and reading text *(i mean readability).
Apart from this I am a CSE student would use my lappy for *programming and web browsing* .I am not a gamer but would watch movies occasionally.
There is a BUZZ around that a FHD screen will make text shorter and little due to its high res.Is it true?
plz restrict ur thoughts to 15r special edition.....Dudes i am concerned with my eyes


----------



## rider (Sep 20, 2012)

Clear texts and font sizes can be adjusted simply by windows. I would suggest you to get full HD anti-glare.


----------



## sai_geek (Sep 20, 2012)

r u sure bcoz it cost me around rs 7K excess due to revised prices of dell


----------



## rider (Sep 20, 2012)

sai_geek said:


> r u sure bcoz it cost me around rs 7K excess due to revised prices of dell



It's all up to you and your budget. Go to dell showroom and compare.


----------



## sai_geek (Sep 20, 2012)

no dell showroom in my city and I'm totally based on reviews and user xperience


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 20, 2012)

AFAIK FHD screen is much better in quality.


----------



## Jripper (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't think dell showroom's keep the FHD versions in store. Its only available via online ordering I guess.


----------



## dabster (Sep 21, 2012)

sai_geek said:


> There is a BUZZ around that a FHD screen will make text shorter and little due to its high res.Is it true?
> plz restrict ur thoughts to 15r special edition.....Dudes i am concerned with my eyes



Okay so this is true that default font sizes are smaller on FHD but they can certainly played around as to what you like. That being said, I use a 1680x1050 screen and I am actually okay with default text sizes. The best part of fhd screens is they give you lot of room on screen - better workability. For long I have been thinking that fhd or hd screen should become the norm, this is the only thing that hasn't got advanced in recent times. (If this becomes a norm - prices diff will come down). Which City are you in ? doubt that you would be able to get hands on a demo fhd dell laptop. Try dell exclusive stores..


----------

